# ?????? On kitchen cabinets



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys and ladies, I am wanting to build a garage that will sit on the countertop and fit under the upper cabinets. What I am asking is for the most average size that this garage will fit on. I will be selling these on ebay with some other items that I have built and if they fit any cabinet then they will be alot easier to move.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

JKV said:


> Hey guys and ladies, I am wanting to build a garage that will sit on the countertop and fit under the upper cabinets. What I am asking is for the most average size that this garage will fit on. I will be selling these on ebay with some other items that I have built and if they fit any cabinet then they will be alot easier to move.


What kind of "garage" are you talking about? My garage is where I park my car and it wouldn't fit in my house, let alone on the kitchen counter.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Sorry a garage is a small cabinet that will fit on the countertop and used for storage, if I can get alot of different sizes of cabinets in each members house then I can do a average.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

An appliance garage is not a standard width per se. Upper cabinets come in a lot of widths. 9", 12", 15", 18", 24", 30", etc. The problem you'll have is that not all upper cabinets are hung at a standard height off the counter top. They're usually around 18" off the counter I think, but some are hung lower (for short people like my wife) and some are hung higher (to clear a large appliance that stays on the counter.... like a big mixer if the person is a baker)

And how are you going to match the finish on the existing cabinets?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

JKV said:


> Sorry a garage is a small cabinet that will fit on the countertop and used for storage, if I can get alot of different sizes of cabinets in each members house then I can do a average.


Got it - my wife won't let me leave stuff on top of the counter - we don't use any.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Charlie, I was thinking 18" might be right, As for as the finish to mach there cabinet, ebay has a dropdown box that the buyer can choose the color. I know maching color is almost impossible but I hope to get close enough, I figue that when you go to a store to buy it, it wont mach completely but mabe close enough to look good. Thanks for that imput Charlie, that was helpful.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

JKV said:


> Hey guys and ladies, I am wanting to build a garage that will sit on the countertop and fit under the upper cabinets. What I am asking is for the most average size that this garage will fit on. I will be selling these on ebay with some other items that I have built and if they fit any cabinet then they will be alot easier to move.


If you are going to make a standard size I would do 15". Lots of uppers have rails for under cab lights so an 18" might not be able to fit.


----------

